

Taste Test: Puppet, Chef, Salt, Ansible - mattjaynes
http://devopsu.com/books/taste-test-puppet-chef-salt-stack-ansible.html
Hi HN!<p>I joined Hacker News 6 and 1&#x2F;2 years ago and it&#x27;s been a great community to be a part of. I was one of the early karma leaders and I remember writing a blog post (hilariously embarrassing now) about reaching the top spot with ~650 karma points. I&#x27;m sure tptacek and patio11 beat that nowadays before their morning coffee :)<p>I&#x27;ve only had about 300 visits to DevOpsU.com from HN so far, but of those, over 100 signed up on the email list to be notified of this book.<p>Given my history with HN and the early interest from here, naturally this is where I&#x27;m launching my first book. And here&#x27;s a special early-bird HN discount link that&#x27;s good for today&#x27;s launch: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gum.co&#x2F;taste-test&#x2F;hn<p>It&#x27;s very important to me that this be available to everyone that wants it, so if you&#x27;re a student or for any reason can&#x27;t afford to buy the book, please contact me: matt@nanobeep.com<p>Of course, if you can afford it and it will be a win for you, please buy it and support the creation of more business-focused devops training.<p>Cheers!
Matt
======
mattjaynes
I joined Hacker News 6 and 1/2 years ago and it's been a great community to be
a part of. I was one of the early karma leaders and I remember writing a blog
post (hilariously embarrassing now) about reaching the top spot with ~650
karma points. I'm sure tptacek and patio11 beat that nowadays before their
morning coffee :)

I've only had about 300 visits to DevOpsU.com from HN so far, but of those,
over 100 signed up on the email list to be notified of this book.

Given my history with HN and the early interest from here, naturally this is
where I'm launching my first book. And here's a special early-bird HN discount
link that's good for today's launch: [http://gum.co/taste-
test/hn](http://gum.co/taste-test/hn)

It's very important to me that this be available to everyone that wants it, so
if you're a student or for any reason can't afford to buy the book, please
contact me: matt@nanobeep.com

Of course, if you can afford it and it will be a win for you, please buy it
and support the creation of more business-focused devops training.

Cheers! Matt

~~~
fsniper
I've seen your entry while I was working on a highly long and complicated salt
state. And compelled to read it.

Graphics of the site is great, book seems to be a good one too and possibly
very helpful for someone new to configuration management mess :). I've run
over all four systems to choose one for my tastes so it would be a bit late
for me. Thus 39 bucks is a bit high for me to re-run over CM ;). Sorry about
that.

I've read your blog posts but a bit disappointed of quantity of them. I would
really like to see more of your posts. They seem to be compelling and helpful.

By the way It's a shame that our (devops or sysadmin guys) experiences are
this alike and all the mistakes are replicated from corporation to
corporation.

~~~
mattjaynes
Thanks! Yeah, I'm going to be blogging a lot more now that the book is
released.

Would love to chat about devops - feel free to email me anytime:
matt@nanobeep.com

------
LyndsySimon
I love the landing page - I was able to see WTF this thing was all about, and
the email opt-in and buy links were persistent but not intrusive enough to
piss me off :)

Have an upvote for doing IM right.

------
simonz05
I use shell scripts for deploying and configuring new servers. Hope to move to
CM soon. Bought your book so I can get a feel for the different choices.

~~~
WestCoastJustin
I also bought the book to compare puppet/chef/ansible/salt. If you are
interested in learning about puppet (or any of these), I would highly
recommend using something like Vagrant to herd virtual machines into example
configurations. I have been using puppet for over a year and I have found this
configuration to be extremely helpful for testing new scripts. Vagrant knows
about puppet/chef/ansible, so you do not even need to install the client
software, just point vagrant at your scripts!

I have put together a couple screencasts about Vagrant [1] and Learning puppet
with Vagrant [2]. Hope you find these helpful.

[1]
[http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/4-vagrant](http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/4-vagrant)

[2] [http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/8-learning-puppet-with-
vag...](http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/8-learning-puppet-with-vagrant)

~~~
simonz05
Thanks for the tips. Watched the videos and found them helpful.

------
lotsofcows
It says there's a free chapter but that just points back to the original url.
Am I missing something?

~~~
mattjaynes
It might seem like the same page since the book cover is at the top of both
pages. Just in case, here's the direct link: [http://devopsu.com/books/taste-
test-shell-script-sample-chap...](http://devopsu.com/books/taste-test-shell-
script-sample-chapter.pdf)

